# GAY FAMILIES IN THE MAKING - BIRMINGHAM SUPPORT GROUP



## Gabster (Nov 28, 2010)

We are a small group of gay (lesbian and bisexual, single and coupled) women who have either recently started or are planning to start a family, and we were wondering whether there are other LGBT people in or around Birmingham who may be interested in joining us in building a network of support for young families, as well as for those thinking or in the process of building one, either through adoption, assisted conception, using a donor, surrogate etc. The group provides a good forum where we can discuss our concerns, progress, hopes, in a non-judgemental and supportive environment; exchange tips on anything from fertility treatment to baby sleeping routines; share good news or have a moan; while at the same time creating an environment where our children will meet other children from alternative families and where we can celebrate diversity. If you are interested please send me a private message, and if you know anyone who may be interested in joining, please pass on the message.


----------

